# Stolen today..Rosie,childs pony...



## hadfos (9 August 2011)

12hh 16yrs old,stolen from a field at Laughton,North Lincolnshire today between 2.15pm and 6.15pm,little girl is distraught,please please keep eyes peeled!


----------



## Smitty (10 August 2011)

I am so so sorry for the child and pony.  Will keep an eye open at shows etc.  There are people on this forum (Cuffy??) who know who to contact re missing equines.  

I myself suggest that the pony is posted on 'Its Been Nicked', a free website.  You need a crime number, which I expect the owners will have, there are quite a few stolen ponies on there and you can post 4 pics which is handy.


----------



## DebbieCG (10 August 2011)

Very sorry - echo what smitty has said.  Cuffey is very helpful on information on what to do/who to inform.

Hope the owners have contacted their nearest Horsewatch and local media.  Tracing Equines also very helpful - they do coverage on FB.

Hope pony is found and back home as soon and possible.


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 August 2011)

you will need a crime number. List on Stolen horses and NED.
I really hope the pony is found soon.


----------



## hadfos (10 August 2011)

Thanx guys...this pony has been found and she is ok,she is now back with her owners!!


----------



## Fools Motto (10 August 2011)

hadfos said:



			Thanx guys...this pony has been found and she is ok,she is now back with her owners!! 

Click to expand...

Good news. Fast work too!


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 August 2011)

Wow so glad to hear shes back with her owner.


----------



## ladyt25 (10 August 2011)

So, had she been stolen then or just managed to escape?


----------



## maisie2011 (11 August 2011)

ladyt25 said:



			So, had she been stolen then or just managed to escape?
		
Click to expand...


I agree - I think it would be most helpful to forum users to know this.


----------



## Dancing Queen (12 August 2011)

phew!!! xx


----------



## LizzieJ (12 August 2011)

Glad she's back, what a lovely looking pony!


----------



## Zebedee (12 August 2011)

ladyt25 said:



			So, had she been stolen then or just managed to escape?
		
Click to expand...

I too think this information should be released on here. If the pony had just escaped then other owners in the area can step down from 'high alert'. If however she had been taken, then dumped for whatever reason then people really do need to be on the lookout.

Very glad to hear the pony is safe & back with her owners.


----------



## hadfos (13 August 2011)

Sorry guys,havnt been on in days due to work..Sadly I didnt get to find out the details,but hand on heart I believe she probably escaped from field,as where she was found is only a couple of miles over the back fields,and it dosnt appear to be common knowledge,which had she actually been stolen it would have been  Thanx for all the replies and again,apologies for not checking back!x


----------

